# 26" Vpace custom Build for my 8 year old



## Flying_Ryan (Aug 15, 2017)

hi ,here my custom build
Vpace Max26 (special frame size for kids.) 

i got the frame ordered in Germany with cockpit and cranks .
-Stans podium tubeless wheels
- XT breaks and derailer 
-Suntour Axon Werx carbon Fork with 80 mm travel
and a bunch of other hope parts 
enjoy the pics:


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice build! Kid looks like he can handle it well.
How tall is he?


----------



## Flying_Ryan (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks,
he was around 46" when i build the bike last year.

i had him prior on a Trailcraft 24" 
as soon as he stepped up the wheel-size there was a big change in speed an performance.

i just finished building a new build with 27.5 wheels for the upcoming race season for Ryan.
Not sure if there is an option to post the bike for sell on here . but i plan on posting it on eBay or so.


----------



## mgiaro (Dec 10, 2015)

Flying_Ryan said:


> Thanks,
> he was around 46" when i build the bike last year.


Hi,
really 46" can ride a 26"? 
nice bike!!!


----------



## Flying_Ryan (Aug 15, 2017)

mgiaro said:


> Hi,
> really 46" can ride a 26"?
> nice bike!!!


Sorry, i meant around 4'
V-pace build the frame for kids recommended from 1.30m which is 51". 
It was amazing to see what the step up in wheel size did to my kid on the trail.
We just got the 27.5 build and I almost can't keep up with him


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

Can you get these in the US? I'm hoping to skip from 20" to 26" and one of these or the Tideace Chinese Carbon fiber seem like they might work.


----------



## Flying_Ryan (Aug 15, 2017)

eric0919 said:


> Can you get these in the US? I'm hoping to skip from 20" to 26" and one of these or the Tideace Chinese Carbon fiber seem like they might work.


Yes, i just ordered my 2nd one from VPace and it got here within 3 weeks send from Germany.
check out Vpace.de 
i speak fluent German so it was a no problem for me to get the order thru. but if you contact Soeren from vpace you should have no issues. he speaks English as well.


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

Just curious, looking at the VPACE web site and pricing, do you know if they happen to remove VAT tax when shipping to a US customer?


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Flying_Ryan said:


> Thanks,
> he was around 46" when i build the bike last year.
> 
> i had him prior on a Trailcraft 24"
> ...


Man, my 5yr is about that same size (50") and he just moved up to a 20" Spawn. Seems to fit him perfectly but this looks like your kid is doing just fine with the 26"!! Has me second guessing the sizing lol. I think I did the right thing as we do a lot of downhill (and up) but still. Nice build here for sure, well done!


----------

